# Can you disconnect the a/c from the alternator?



## matt3607 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello All, 

I am trying to take my car a/c load off the alternator, by powering the a/c from a battery bank.
I know the a/c pulls alot from the alternator, so I'm trying to free up some horsepower.

Question 1- Can I power the a/c from a battery bank?

Question 2- Could I make a switch from the alternator to the a/c to divert getting power from the battery bank or power cell?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

It COULD be done...but it will take a lot of batteries.
The amount of horsepower you'd gain by doing this would be so small it would hardly be noticeable.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The A/C clutch does not pull many amps, it is the compressor running that hurts HP, from the engine.

They used use vacuum switch that controlled the A/C clutch. Stick you,foot in it the vacuum drops and disconnects the A/C compressor clutch.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Huh? What do you mean the "a/c pulls a lot from the alternator"? A/C compressors are generally mechanically driven by a belt from the engine. What are you driving? Does it really have a compressor that is powered by an electric motor? The a/c compressor does have an electrical clutch but that is not a huge load... certainly not something one would go out of one's way to power from batteries.





matt3607 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying to take my car a/c load off the alternator, by powering the a/c from a battery bank.
> I know the a/c pulls alot from the alternator, so I'm trying to free up some horsepower.
> ...


----------

